# £1000 to spend. Any advice?



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Afternoon all,

I've come down with a nasty case of acute upgraditis. I think I've got roughly £1000 to spend, certainly no more. Currently rocking the La Pavoni (paired with a SJ), and getting on quite well with it, but I yearn for a big, shiny E61 machine.

So far, I've identified the Bezzera Unica or BZ10, and the Expobar Leva. I only drink espresso and Americano, although it would be nice to be able to make cappucinos etc for guests. Footprint is an issue: the smaller the better.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you identified the differences between HX and DB, and if so, do you have a preference?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Does it have to be new?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Django - Have a look here in regards to my above question

The single boiler BZ10 is like a high end Rancilio Silvia/Gaggia Classic. The slightly larger boiler (.5l vs .3l on the Rancilio Silvia) will mean more stability, the built in PID will mean good control. That said the Silvia can be modified with a PID easily, and even new will come in well under the cost of the BZ10.

Honestly if you're looking in this price range I would be a bit dumbfounded if you went for a single boiler machine, the advantages of HX, or the one or two DB's available in this price range make the purchase of a single boiler a funny proposition.

Buying second hand will get you a really great machine for that money, but requires a lot of patience and a lot of research so you can know when you want to buy a machine that comes up S/H.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think I want a DB. I rarely use milk and the extra cost seems unnecessary. So it sounds like HX is the way to go.

It definitely doesn't have to be new. It just appears quite hard to find used machines online.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Django said:


> I don't think I want a DB. I rarely use milk and the extra cost seems unnecessary. So it sounds like HX is the way to go.
> 
> It definitely doesn't have to be new. It just appears quite hard to find used machines online.
> 
> Thanks for the info


Both HX and DB are capable of steaming large quantities of milk, thats not the real difference.

A DB machine, for example the Expobar Brewtus (Around £1100) or the Sage DB (around £900-1k) will often have a PID to control the brew boiler (and in the case of the Sage, preinfusion time control), this means down the line that you will be able to tweak the temperature you brew your espresso at. Not all coffee beans are best brewed at one temp. HX does not give you this option but gives you repeatable and consistent espresso making once you have learnt the flush process.

HX obviously offers enters the market at a lower price point than DB, although there are many HX machine well over 1k.

Edit: If you are drinking mainly espresso it may be worth considering a lever machine if you can find one that you like. A La Pavoni Professional went for £330 recently, for example.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah I see. Thanks Dylan. I do like the idea of a PID so perhaps I should be on the look out for a DB machine. I'm not a massive fan of the Sage's looks, sadly. The price seems great for the spec though.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Django said:


> Ah I see. Thanks Dylan. I do like the idea of a PID so perhaps I should be on the look out for a DB machine. I'm not a massive fan of the Sage's looks, sadly. The price seems great for the spec though.


Indeed, its looks and lack of pedigree are its downsides.

The site advertiser does the Expo DB for £1050 to your door if its one of your options.

To be honest in the £1k price range I'm not sure how many DB machines there are (new atleast) other than the Sage and Expo.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Ooh thanks! That does seem to be the machine for me, at least from the little research I've done. Any downsides to it?

I'd actually prefer second hand to save money but I can't find any at the moment.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

The Expobar DB rotary pumped plumbed in version is simply fantastic, I really can't believe how easy it is to use however I drink mainly cappas as does my son so it's perfect for our needs but honestly you can make a cappa from start to finish in under a minute and that isn't even rushing.

When I had the Gaggia Classic my routine went like this>into the kitchen to put a kettle on> wait until kettle boiled and then put the boiled water into a cup>go into utility room (where the Gaggia and grinder were)>grind the beans> make an espresso> wait until the Gaggia came up to temp> steam the milk>make the cappa with the espresso. All of this took me at least ten minutes.

Now I go into the utility room where the Expobar & grinder are> heat the cup with hot water from the Leva>grind the beans>make the espresso> steam the milk>make the cappa.

Tony


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I would kill to have a plumbed-in machine. As a student that moves house every year though, it's not really feasible. Maybe when I'm qualified with my own place


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Django said:


> I would kill to have a plumbed-in machine. As a student that moves house every year though, it's not really feasible. Maybe when I'm qualified with my own place


Dead easy to plumb in, all you need is a Y piece which will cost you about £2 from [email protected] and stick that onto the end of a washing machine valve so that with one outlet of the Y piece you re-connect the washing machine hose and the other outlet of the Y piece you connect supply the hose to the Expobar, you can, if you want connect a waste hose to the Expobar (comes with one in the box) or just leave the drain plug in the Expobar drip tray and empty the drip tray when required. I connected the drain hose to the drip tray and just dropped the end of the hose into the sink next to the Expobar.

You might require a filter (I don't) if Oxford is a hard water area but again not difficult to do and you can buy asimple carbon filter from B&Q for about £30, the replaceable cartridges cost about £5.

What are you studying btW and which college, presuming you are at Oxford?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

twotone said:


> Dead easy to plumb in, all you need is a Y piece which will cost you about £2 from [email protected] and stick that onto the end of a washing machine valve so that with one outlet of the Y piece you re-connect the washing machine hose and the other outlet of the Y piece you connect supply the hose to the Expobar, you can, if you want connect a waste hose to the Expobar (comes with one in the box) or just leave the drain plug in the Expobar drip tray and empty the drip tray when required. I connected the drain hose to the drip tray and just dropped the end of the hose into the sink next to the Expobar.
> 
> You might require a filter (I don't) if Oxford is a hard water area but again not difficult to do and you can buy asimple carbon filter from B&Q for about £30, the replaceable cartridges cost about £5.
> 
> What are you studying btW and which college, presuming you are at Oxford?


Ooh exciting! Thanks for the advice!

I'm studying Medicine at Worcester College. One more year to go. Were you here?


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Django said:


> Ooh exciting! Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I'm studying Medicine at Worcester College. One more year to go. Were you here?


No, my daughter did Medicine at Girton and Kings London.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> Dead easy to plumb in


Might be easy for the tenant but dunno if the landlord would be happy to find out you've been getting busy with the hole saw


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Might be easy for the tenant but dunno if the landlord would be happy to find out you've been getting busy with the hole saw


If it's student digs then I think a few holes in a worktop are going to pale in comparison to most.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

twotone said:


> No, my daughter did Medicine at Girton and Kings London.


Girton is Cambridge, right? Eew.

Just kidding







What specialty did she go in to?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> If it's student digs then I think a few holes in a worktop are going to pale in comparison to most.


Strategically placed pot noodle would cover the holes for the plumbing


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Strategically placed pot noodle would cover the holes for the plumbing


*Now * you're smart thinking!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha. No pot noodles here. A bottle of red should do the trick.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Django said:


> Girton is Cambridge, right? Eew.
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> ...


She's foundation year three at the minute so 'just' general medicine.

The rotas are unreal...


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Might be easy for the tenant but dunno if the landlord would be happy to find out you've been getting busy with the hole saw


No holes in my worktop, no need.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Django said:


> Haha. No pot noodles here. A bottle of red should do the trick.


Students these days


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

twotone said:


> No holes in my worktop, no need.


Is there a trick to not making holes? The only no-hole solution I can think of is to have the tube come round the front of the worktop and then go underneath which is not ideal, or are you just lucky with how your kitchen is arranged?


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Aye, I have an upstand behind the machine So the hose just goes over that and then under the unit to connect to the mains supply. The waste hose just dangles into the sink which is adjacent to the machine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

JoeFromWales said:


> Is there a trick to not making holes? The only no-hole solution I can think of is to have the tube come round the front of the worktop and then go underneath which is not ideal, or are you just lucky with how your kitchen is arranged?


What are the walls? If they are plasterboard then go through the wall and back out under the worktop. Holes in plasterboard are a trivial job to fill back in, holes in a work surface notsomuch.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The £1050 delivered machine is the one with the option to plumb in so even if you use the tank initially, you can always plumb it in at a later date. Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> The £1050 delivered machine is the one with the option to plumb in so even if you use the tank initially, you can always plumb it in at a later date. Give me a shout if you are interested!
> 
> Andy


Great price this guys:good:


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

twotone said:


> She's foundation year three at the minute so 'just' general medicine.
> 
> The rotas are unreal...


I didn't know FY3 was a thing! Has she started her core training then?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> The £1050 delivered machine is the one with the option to plumb in so even if you use the tank initially, you can always plumb it in at a later date. Give me a shout if you are interested!
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, sounds pretty good to me. I may well get back to you within the next few weeks to place an order.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Django said:


> I didn't know FY3 was a thing! Has she started her core training then?


Aye, I'm not sure of the terminolgy being the dad I don't get told much but she did FY1 & FY2 & this year is her third year, she's doing general medicine in a hospital close to where we live, couldn't tell you the grade she is on now though just know that the hours are unbelievable still.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

After FY1/2, you typically start to specialise. It could be that the GM rotation is part of medical core training. Medicine rather than surgery, that is. Maybe! I fancy surgery, I think.

How does she cope with abysmal hospital coffee?


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Django said:


> After FY1/2, you typically start to specialise. It could be that the GM rotation is part of medical core training. Medicine rather than surgery, that is. Maybe! I fancy surgery, I think.
> 
> How does she cope with abysmal hospital coffee?


Yes think I sort 'gathered' that was what was going on, she tells her mum everything then I get told







. She is definitely doing medicine, she hated surgery and she is definitely not doing GP training. Think infectious diseases was on the cards for a while but not sure if that's been dropped.

She doesn't drink coffee, you know what doctors are like what will all of the caffein stuff? I get told off constantly about drinking too much







There is a Starbucks in the first hospital that she worked in her first year, wasn't actually too bad, I had a few flat whites in there when I went to pick the daughter up after another nightshift.


----------



## Flaminglip (Feb 2, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> The £1050 delivered machine is the one with the option to plumb in so even if you use the tank initially, you can always plumb it in at a later date. Give me a shout if you are interested!
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, I'm very interested - seems like a fantastic price!, particularly for the convertible version. Probably won't be ready to order for a few weeks, but will drop you a line when the time comes. Do you keep them in stock? Is it the version you have on your website?

cheers

phil


----------

